# what's your favorite shell for pheasants



## mrb

wondering what people think is the perfect 12 gauge load, brand. shot size for pheasants?


----------



## drjongy

Early season I like Remington Express 2 3/4 inch # 5's. Late season I like Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 3 inch # 6's.


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm a 4 play guy...I use Federal & Remington 4's pretty much all year long! 5's maybe the first couple of weeks!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

20 gauge 1 ounce 6's and the same in 12 gauge with 1 1/4 ounce.


----------



## ROOSTERSLAYER

I only shoot Federal copper coated lead. I may switch from #6 shot in the early season to #4 shot later on. 2 & 3/4 inch is plenty for all season.

The copper seams to keep its round shape and not get the sharp edges that lead does. Which in my mind is better because these pellets tend not to pull so many feathers into the meat.


----------



## hunter9494

Fiocchi Golden Pheasant , #5 shot, all season long.


----------



## redlabel

With the setter I use Fiochi Golden Pheasant 2 3/4", 7 1/2 & 6, in either 12 or 20ga.

If I hunt with one of those dogs that run around snuffling the ground, (ie the springer) I use Ficochi Golden Pheasant 2 3/4, 6 & 5 in either 12 or 20


----------



## Horsager

Fiocchi 1oz #5's in 20ga

Federal or Fiocchi 1 3/8oz #4 or #5 12ga


----------



## D&amp;D

I always use 2 3/4" shells. Sellier & Bellot 1 1/4 oz. #6 is a great load and they're economical, if you can find them. My favorite is Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 1 3/8 oz. #5


----------



## deacon

Really not that fussy about shell, just cannot wait for season. Use everything from 12 ga 3" #3 steel to 20 ga 2 3/4" #5 lead.


----------



## D&amp;D

I'm with you Deacon - I've shot quite a few roosters with duck loads. I can't believe you lucky boys are only a month away from opener! Just try to save me a few. I'll be there the weekend of 10/27. Hope the weather cooperates. If you remember, that same week last year was brutally cold. Everything was locked up by the time I got there. Sure wish I'd found that crystal ball I've been looking for all these years! Take care, be safe, and good luck.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I'm a #4 shot guy all season long, and go to 3" in late season. Rem or Win.


----------



## Horsager

D&D said:


> I'm with you Deacon - I've shot quite a few roosters with duck loads. I can't believe you lucky boys are only a month away from opener! Just try to save me a few. I'll be there the weekend of 10/27. Hope the weather cooperates. If you remember, that same week last year was brutally cold. Everything was locked up by the time I got there. Sure wish I'd found that crystal ball I've been looking for all these years! Take care, be safe, and good luck.


Frost along the US/CA border last night, supposed to be more of same tonight.


----------



## kgpcr

I love the Federal Pheasants Forever loads!! 1 1/4 oz of copper plated 4 or 5 shot at 1500 fps and you have one OUTSTANDING pheasant killer! Also not only being the best out there are reasonable for price but Federal dontes some of the fund to Pheasants Forever! Thats a great deal!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Kent Ultimate Fast Lead. Either in 1- 3/8 oz or 1- 1/4 oz of 4's and 5's.


----------



## TANATA

I like to use Kent. Always used their goose loads and just moved with it to pheasants. Don't believe in spending too much on killing a pheasant.


----------



## Dan Bueide

28ga - Win. High Base - 2 3/4" - 1oz - #6

When I used to shoot a 20ga - Fiocchi GP's - 3" - 1 1/4 oz -#5

Wish Fiocchi made a 28 in 1oz - that nickel plate shot is the stuff.


----------



## little hunter

i use Fiocchi Golden Pheasent 3/8 ounce, 6 shot, or at least those are my favorite shells


----------



## 25-06rem.

kent fast steel/lead awsome stuff.


----------



## ej4prmc

12ga, 3" mag #7 1/2

Lots of pellets! :sniper:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

Last year I used Fiochi #6's in my 20 gauge gunsfor the first shot and #5's for the second. They worked very well. This year I bought a flat of B&P (Italian) shells in #6 and will see how they do. (_Eight box's to the flat for $72 and they pay the shipping. Can't be beat._)

The truth is it's not so much the type or brand of shells one uses so much as how good a shot one is. It's all a game of Time on Target. If your not on target it doesn't matter what kind of shell or guage gun your using.

The key to scoring is not the brand or the guage but rather ....*PRACTICE,
PRACTICE, PRACTICE!*


----------



## holmsvc

I was wondering if anywhere has shells on sale. I would like to buy a case before the season starts.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

Here is the web site for B&P. You can order here and they will ship by groung. The shells will arive in a couple days.

http://www.bandpusa.com/Shopping/index.php


----------



## coyote_buster

What does oz. matter?


----------



## lvmylabs

Coyote-Buster,

The amount of shot can affect the patterning out of a shotgun. I am no expert, but there are quite a few guys that are very knowledgable on this subject. I will let them chime in.

If you have a chance look up "Squared Load" for a 12 guage. You can find some interesting articles.

Good luck, next weekend. The dog and I are ready to go!

Jim


----------



## wally5

Winchester 130 gr Silvertips


----------



## USAlx50

federal ultra pheasant 2 3/4" 1 3/8 oz 4 or 5's @ 1500 fps. I love this stuff, cant beat it for 10$ a box. I'm going to try the Kent's this year as well, can get it a little cheaper.


----------



## coyote_buster

Walmart sells the value 100 pack for $16


----------



## USAlx50

Coyote buster- more shot oz = more pellets.. Usually a good thing as far as killing them is considered. Usually means a slower velocity as well though.


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Winchester Super X ammo, 2 3/4 inch #5's. :beer:


----------



## mhprecht

3 and 1/2 inch Winchester 2oz copper plated #5 Turkey loads from a Winchester SuperX2 or a Benelli SBE.


----------



## johnsona

Until mid-November it's Winchester AA Super-Handicap 7 1/2's or Remington STS Nitro 27 7 1/2's. I don't think most people realize how well a beefed up trap load works on roosters, even out to 45 yards. After Thanksgiving I start using some of our handloads - 1 1/8 ounces of nickel-plated 6's in front of a healthy dose of Longshot powder. Those handloads move pretty quick for lead, and that nickel-plated stuff sure hits those birds hard. Easily the best pheasant load I've ever personally shot, and in my mind far better than any factory load, especially when price comes into play.


----------



## lvmylabs

I have always been a Fiochi #5 guy, but those Nickel plated sixes sound like a pretty good load. I don't suppose you would like to share your recipe would you?  . I am always looking to try something new! Good luck to all this weekend. I already am having trouble sleeping!

Jim


----------



## BrdHunter

federal ultra pheasant 2 3/4" 5's


----------



## JonnyVance

I usually shoot the same load no matter if i'm shoot my 20 ga. or my 12 ga. and the loads are 1 1/8 oz 5 shot for early season and 1 1/8 oz 4 shot for late season birds


----------



## fylling35

Most years I shoot up my extra trap loads. They work fine for me.

In the really thick stuff we normally hunt, I usually have to wait a couple seconds anyway so I can still eat them. Which is almost making my mouth water already.


----------



## Burly1

My favorite shell is the empty that kicks out after a rooster meets his demise. :rock: 
Burl


----------



## lvmylabs

don't you just love the smell of the first spent shell that comes out of the shotgun every fall.

Brings back memories every single time

Good Luck this weekend

Jim


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

i shoot a fedral lead 3 or 2 3/4 #4 and usually have a steal 2 at the end of the mag (just in case)


----------



## dfisher

*
I've only shot one pheasant in my life, but now that I'm in NoDak, I plan on shooting some Federal 1 oz. and 1-1/4 oz loads of steel #4's. I guess if they'll do in a mallard at 30 yards, they should be able to put a roosters lights out.  
Good Hunting,
Dan*


----------



## JonnyVance

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> i shoot a fedral lead 3 or 2 3/4 #4 and usually have a steal 2 at the end of the mag (just in case)


Steel comes first and lead comes last because lead carries a lot more energy to knock em down!


----------



## Neanderthal

12 ga. 3" #3 shot steel or 2.75" #4 lead. Usually Winchester or what's available in town.


----------



## just ducky

Kinda surprised that no one got into this yet in this thread. Where we hunt there is a ton of WPA land, and we're usually hunting edges around potholes. My understanding is that on WPA properties I must use steel or other approved non-tox shot. Am I correct in my understanding? Even when not on WPA's, there is usually a lot of water around. So just to be safe, I use Kent Fasteel #2's, same as I would for most duck hunting. I'd much rather use lead for the knock-down power, but that's what I do anyway.


----------

